# Please keep Goldwin in your thoughts.



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

My poor 5 1/2 month old puppy was diagnosed today with intussusception. He will be having surgery today.

Last week he was so sick with watery diarrhea, vomiting, didn't look good, losing weight etc. Was picking at his food (actually he's always been picky). They checked him for everything, sent him home on Endosorb, flagyl, fortiflora. The dr said there was a possiblity of this, but thought he'd try other things first, just in case he picked a bug of some sort up.

He stopped his endosorb yesterday, his 1 week checkup was today. Last week he began looking so much better, he just looked happier. But, wouldn't you know it, he began vomiting again right before he was to go the vet this morning. (Goldwin must have my old, beloved, now many years gone, golden retriever Leon looking out for him.) His stools never really firmed up, they pretty much stayed mushy. The only good news, he gained 4 lbs but still weighs only 45 lbs.

Took him to the vet this am, the dr says his bowel sounds are hypoactive and while palpating Goldwin's abd, poor Goldwin cries. The dr sends me to their other office for an ultrasound. Well, they find this intussusception and are keeping him for surgery this afternoon.

Goldwin's been so very lucky thus far, as this could've been fatal, very quickly. I hope he comes through surgery ok and has no post op problems.

Anyone else ever have their dog go through this?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had no experience with this but will be saying prayers that you baby will recover completely and quickly.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks so much. I feel so bad for him. 

He was so loving, and so happy to see and be petted by everyone at the vet's but every now and then I'd see him just lay down and not move. I can only imagine how he must have been feeling. 

Even though he's been so sick, he's never been ANYTHING but sweet, kind, and so loving to all of my kids and me.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Aww poor Goldwin!

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I don't remember even hearing anything like this before. Please keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

It's rare, people can get it also. They said that it's more common in puppies. Maybe I should post this in the puppy forum, just to reach more people. 

I haven't heard anything from the vet yet. But I will update.

How would I move this to the puppy forum?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had to look up what intussusception is.

You are so fortunately that you discovered what it was. My dog did not have this, but he did have a obstruction that ended up being partly in his stomach and partly in his intestines. They had to remove a foot and a half of his intestines. I imagine the surgery will be similar. Within a couple days of getting home from the hospital, he was back to himself.

I will keep him in my prayers, and I know that feeling of waiting through the surgery. It was the longest hours I remember. 

Hopefully, in a few weeks this will be all behind you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When my vet was first trying to figure out is Brady had an obstruction, this was one of the things that she had looked for. I learned so much about intestines.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor Goldwin!! I hope his surgery goes as planned and they can get that fixed soon. They might have to cut out part of the intestine depending on if the blood supply was cut off or not. Keep us updated as you hear. I hope he can recover quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. I'm praying that he comes thru surgery a-ok and heals without incident. PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry-will keep you and Goldwin in my thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your Goldwin, sending healing thoughts and many prayers his way and for you also. I know this is very stressful having your little guy sick.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers being sent for Goldwin


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Goldwin a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Still no word from the vet. 

Thank you all so much for your well wishes.

The vet did say that depending on how much damage was done, that they might have to remove some of his intestines. They said that there also is the possibility that if there was no damage, they could pull his intestines back and tack them.

I told my girls when they got home from school. They seem ok, just worried about him and when he'll be coming home.

Hopefully soon I'll know something. I didn't really expect this when I got up this morning. At least we KNOW what's wrong with him now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just reading this,poor little guy, bet your walking the floors,worrying.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel for you.... did the vet say how long the surgery would take?

Brady's took an hour longer than they originally thought it would. I was an absolute wreck watching that clock and the phone.

Hugs!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also, if you are allowed to visit him before he comes home, bring him some boiled hamburg. Brady wouldn't eat for over 24 hours, and they were concerned. I came in and brought hamburg, and hand fed him, and gave him lots of loving, laid on the floor with him - then he started eating. Twelve hours later they kicked him out!!!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know when they'll get him in. They had one other pet they needed to operate on before Goldwin. I didn't ask how long it would be. Maybe I'll call them now, just to see if they have him in yet.

I just keep thinking about him and how he was probably hurting so bad but how he just kept on being the sweetest dog. 

We're going to get him a nice soft bed for when he comes home.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I did just call, they haven't even started on him yet, they are still on the other pet. They did say he'll more than likely be started on very soon. But the lady I spoke with said that he's doing ok right now and that they will call and let me know. She said they are staying late to do his surgery today because they want it done right away.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope someone will be there tonite with the little guy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Goldwin's Mom said:


> I don't know when they'll get him in. They had one other pet they needed to operate on before Goldwin. I didn't ask how long it would be. Maybe I'll call them now, just to see if they have him in yet.
> 
> I just keep thinking about him and how he was probably hurting so bad but how he just kept on being the sweetest dog.
> 
> We're going to get him a nice soft bed for when he comes home.


When Brady had the obstruction, he had chewed up a face cloth, and threw it up - but a little piece was missing. The x-rays showed just gas bubbles, after more x-rays, him eating a little then not eating again after 6 days it was obvious that an ultrasound was the only thing that would show what was causing the increase of gas. Now I now to go the ultrasound route a lot sooner. He didn't eat for almost a week! He had a little piece of face cloth in his intestines and a little string attached to another piece of face cloth in his intestines. That string acted like a saw, damaging the intestine.

During that week, if anybody did not know him, they would think he was normal - but because he was our dog, we could tell he didn't have that spark in him.

Goldwin will be so happy to come home. I'll continue with prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldwin*

Praying for Goldwin!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Goldwin, your family and Goldwin's recovery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry you're having to go through this 4 1/2 months? Wow.

Prayers said. It'll turn out OK. We've been through some major emergencies with our Andy's lymphoma and he's made it through thanks to good doctoring and lots of prayers on his behalf. I have you on the list for continued prayers


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers for your baby.

I'm a retired Pediatric Nurse, and have seen plenty of babies with intussusception......it'll all be okay.......

Prayers for you, and your little fella.........

Keep us posted.!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sending prayers and good karma for Goldwin.... and you too, you must be so anxious. Pleasae keep us posted...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Goldwin in our thoughts and prayers. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Goldwin and you family...Bless you guys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers for little guy, successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I had to run out--got Goldwin a nice new pillow/dog bed.

I STILL haven't heard anything yet about Goldwin. I really hope to hear something soon. I told them they can call anytime. I can't call in any longer, as the lady I spoke with said that their phones shut off at 6pm.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry you haven't heard. I'd be a wreck. Do they have an after hours number you could call? I can't imagine that they wouldn't have called to let you know his status before they close. There's someone there overnight with him isn't there? Many many prayers coming his way.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

*prayers for goldwin*

Hope Goldwin gets his surgery and that they keep you informed, I'm sure someone will be there and of course all our ' Bridge Angels' will be keeping an eye on him for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry, just seeing this now. Hope everything goes well and he is home soon.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally got the call about 15 mins ago. They were just finishing up with him, she said that everything went smoothly and that they did have to remove a section of his intestines (not sure on the actual length removed, though).

They will stay with him while he wakes up and make sure he's stable. There is no overnight person, but they will be back early in the AM.

The vet will be calling me in the morning as well.

So, he's over the first hurdle...plus they neutered him while he was under--per my instructions.

So far, so good.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers for sweet boy to have good, peaceful, pain free night and comes back home to his family tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Goldwin. I hope you get to see him in the am and he will be feeling better. Good luck and I hope for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Goldwin had a good night and is recovering nicely. 

Wow, I'm appalled at the lack of communication your vet provided you during this crisis. I'm also very concerned that they performed a surgery so late in the day, then didn't make provision for you to take him to an emergency all-hours clinic for overnight monitoring. I'd be extremely upset if my dog had undergone such major surgery without someone with him the first few hours after, monitoring and treating anything that pops up.

Our Barkley had a splenectomy around 10 a.m. one morning and he was closely monitored until 9 p.m., when the clinic closed. We were told to pick him up at 8:45 and transport him to the Emergency Clinic for overnight monitoring. I thought that was standard practice among critical surgical patients. Once this crisis is over, I'd strongly encourage you to find another veterinary practice.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I was kind of surprised they have no one on the night shift to watch their post op patients. I honestly never thought to ask...I never imagined he'd be needing surgery so early on.

The dr. should be calling me this am.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldwin's Mom*

Please let us know how Goldwin is when they call you.
Praying for him.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope that little guy ,is doing good.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sadly, a lot of vet clinics operate that way, no night person to keep an eye on the post-op patients and other critical patients. It always irks me also. 
When Toby tore his ACL, my husband was able to pick him up after hours at the vet clinic on his way home. We took him the next morning to their affiliated clinic to have the TPLO done. They do not have night persons at any of the clinics. I was very worried all night after his surgery, the same with the FHO. 
There is no clinic in our area here, that has a night person. The closest one would be an emergency clinic in Nashville. 
The same was true when I lived and worked in vet clinics in Michigan. No night person, emergency clinics were in Detroit. 

Anyway, I wish Goldwin a speedy recovery! I am sure he is going to enjoy his new soft pillow bed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope Goldwin had a good night and is recovering nicely.
> 
> Wow, I'm appalled at the lack of communication your vet provided you during this crisis. I'm also very concerned that they performed a surgery so late in the day, then didn't make provision for you to take him to an emergency all-hours clinic for overnight monitoring. I'd be extremely upset if my dog had undergone such major surgery without someone with him the first few hours after, monitoring and treating anything that pops up.
> 
> Our Barkley had a splenectomy around 10 a.m. one morning and he was closely monitored until 9 p.m., when the clinic closed. We were told to pick him up at 8:45 and transport him to the Emergency Clinic for overnight monitoring. I thought that was standard practice among critical surgical patients. Once this crisis is over, I'd strongly encourage you to find another veterinary practice.


This is what they do at my vet and the reason why we opted to have Brady's surgery done by the specialist at the emergency clinic - I was too afraid to transport Brady after his surgery. I also never realized nobody was at the clinics overnight, I just always assumed they were.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to hear the surgery is over and he did well. More healing thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got a call from the vet. 

He said that Goldwin did really well overnight, there was no vomit in the cage and so sign of any diarrhea. He said his temp was up slightly, but he felt that Goldwin may have been slightly dehydrated. They couldn't keep him on iv fluids, as he likes to pull his cath out.

They said he's still a little groggy, which I think is to be expected, esp. if he hasn't had much fluids to flush out the anesthesia.

They are going to try and get him to eat around 11am. Then hopefully onto BM's. He will be staying today, and as long as all goes well, he will be on his way home tomorrow. They are going to do the IV fluids again too.

The dr. will update me later on today about 4 or 5 before he leaves for the day.

He said they took out about 12" of intestine, which he said you could double since it was folded in on itself. Then we'll have to watch for that short gut, but he felt that since he didn't take out very much colon, it hopefully shouldn't be an issue.

Hopefully.

But, at least the major issue is taken care of and he sounds like he's on the road to recovery and coming home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that he got through the night so well and is on the mend.
I am sure he is sorely missed at home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Goldwin came through it okay and wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.

Continued good thoughts and prayers for your baby Goldwin.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

No problem with the updates. It's good to tell people...helps with the nerves...LOL

My mom needs updates too.

I'm just debating on whether I should tell the breeder we got him from. The vet said that many things can cause this, genetics being one of them. But, I looked online and haven't seen any mention of genetics. Not that I'm expecting anything from her or even want a new puppy, but just as a heads up sort of thing.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

So glad to hear the Goldwin is doing better. BaWaaJige and I are send healing thought your way.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so glad he is doing better! I'm so sorry about your scare. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Just seeing your post this morning. Thankfully, you got him to the vet and diagnosed as soon as you did. I hope the success of the surgery allows Goldwin to thrive. Such a devastating start you have had with him. Good thoughts coming your way. I hope he gets to come home tomorrow.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy that he is doing well! You probably can't wait until tomorrow for him to come home.

I think the breeder might appreciate an update - whether it is genetic or not. It will make her know that you are taking good care of a puppy that she brought into the world.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I do miss him--so do my kids. They were hoping he could come home today and my oldest told me to tell her as soon as they got home from school what was up.

It's weird around here without him. Even though I get frustrated with him at times (the neverending battle of trying to stop him from chewing the babies' toys or trying to get into the cat's litter box ewww) it's just not the same here without him. I look at his food bowl, his crate, or his most favorite spot, under the coffee table, and I just keep on expecting to see him there. He's like my 6th child.

I feel bad that he has to deal with this already in his young life. Hopefully this will be the last of health issues for a long time to come and he leads a long, happy, healthy life.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Best wishes for Goldwins recovery !!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

goldwin's mom said:


> no problem with the updates. It's good to tell people...helps with the nerves...lol
> 
> my mom needs updates too.
> 
> I'm just debating on whether i should tell the breeder we got him from. The vet said that many things can cause this, genetics being one of them. But, i looked online and haven't seen any mention of genetics. Not that i'm expecting anything from her or even want a new puppy, but just as a heads up sort of thing.


 i would let the breeder know,if he was mine,so glad he is doing well,and thank you for the updates,we all are praying for your guy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking on your sweet boy ????


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope Goldwin is doing well this afternoon.

This is a great thread, so happy Goldwin is doing well, it brings up issues of would your dog have overnight supervision if it needed surgery. It sure is something I'll be asking my Vet.

Also, I sure hope they feed Goldwon SLOWLY...I would be surprised if they feed him kibble to start with.

altho' between children and dogs, it may be a completely different recovery....lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so relieved he is doing well. If I were in your shoes I'd tell the breeder--it isn't your fault after all. 

I got a chuckle out of reading my Barkley's overnight report from the emergency vet. They documented exactly what they did overnight, which included two hour assessments, blood pressure, respiration, lots of bathroom visits where they guesstimated the amount of urine output, described his poop in detail (which was the determining factor in releasing him back to me), documented exactly how much IV fluid they used (they charge for this) and described in detail his demeanor when they did major body function checks every other hour. Buried in the descriptions were comments like, he's active, alert, wagging tail, looking around as they checked other dogs. The overnight stay was expensive, but at least I knew exactly what they were doing. I was able to call a couple of times overnight and they read these reports to me. 

I wish there were more standard post-surgical practices for our dogs--I'm sorry there are so many areas of the country without overnight monitoring facilities. Maybe as the veterinary industry expands, this will improve as well. I think it's important for the best possible care of our pets. I'd rather have the dog home with me than alone in a strange clinical setting. If I were in an area without this capability I'd probably ask for the first surgery time of the day, absent a critical emergency situation, so the dog has the maximum recovery time available during regular clinic hours.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I called again about an hour or so ago to see how his first feeding went.

They said he ate about 2 tbsps of food, his temp is normal (that's the best news) he held the food down, no vomiting and he had a small BM, which may have been from the food he had yesterday, not today's.

They said that he's quiet, but comfortable in the cage and when they take him out he perks up a bit. The vet asked about his demeanor at home and I told him that he can be quiet at times, and very active and rambunctious at others.

SO....another good report. The dr is still going to update me later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldwin*

Praying Goldwin can come home tomorrow.
It sounds like you have your hands full-be careful that Goldwin does not get into the cat litter and the babies toys.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Will they let you visit him? Sometimes that does a world of good for both the owner and the dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Will they let you visit him? Sometimes that does a world of good for both the owner and the dog.


I agree and I'd also ask, if you are up to it, to pick the dog up tonight before closing, bring him home, keep him quiet and relaxed, then take him back tomorrow at opening. That way you have him with you can can monitor for things such as fever, pale gums (indicating a bleed), rapid panting, or other signs of distress. I'm not familiar with your family situation and the ages of your children, and I wouldn't do it if you aren't comfortable or can't make sure your kids won't be too active around Goldwin. 

I'm so glad he doesn't have a fever. I assume they will keep him on antibiotics as he heals, to make sure something doesn't develop! 

Once you get him home you'll probably need to constantly supervise to make sure he doesn't try to lick or chew on his incisions. An opened incision is a true life threatening emergency and they could immediately bleed out. Scary I know! An e-collar will be your best friend, and a safe enclosed area where you can watch. They will probably instruct you to limit activity, no climbing stairs or furniture,etc. That was so hard for us because Barkley wanted to get back to full activity just a day or so after he was home! We were told 10 days of close watch, but Barkley's incisions healed so well that they took out the stitches on day 7. Our vet wanted daily phone follow ups where I reported temperatures and demeanor, and once every 3 days we had to take him there for evaluation.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I asked about visiting him, and they said that we could, but for a short time only, since they wanted him to lie low today.

I got another call from the vet and he said that Goldwin is doing very well. He said that he is VERY hungry, but that they are only giving him small, frequent meals. He kind of gave me a heads up on what the instructions will be. I told him that I'd have no problem monitoring his temp. He also gave me his cell number to call if anything untoward should happen over the weekend.

He still has had no vomiting, still has some watery diarrhea, but he feels that's from the amount of water they introduced into his intestines during the surgery and that his stool should firm up.

Still no fever as well. He did say that he feels that this was more than likely caused by the tapeworm he had when we first got him. He has no parasites now since they checked him last week; so who knows, this has probably been brewing all this time. He was wormed back in early Jan, right after we got him at Christmas. He did say that if something bad hadn't happened to him where it completely obstructed in a few days, he would've probably only had a few more months left, if that.

Who knew that parasites could cause such a thing. 

He will more than likely be coming home tomorrow, so long as things continue, they will only keep him half a day. So hopefully around 11 or 12 tomorrow I can be on my way to bringing Goldwin back home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Goldwin is doing well and you can pick him up this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldwin*

Praying that Goldwin is doing well and can come home today!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Got the call this morning that Goldwin can come home today, any time after noon. She said that he's doing very well, that he's wagging his tail and just loves when they take him out of his cage. No vomiting, no BM's yet this morning, but she's not concerned b/c of the very small, frequent feedings they've been giving him.

No fever, and he's VERY interested in food and cries when his food dish is empty. What a change from how he's always been. 

So, good news all around. My girls will be so happy to see him later!

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts and prayers for our little Goldwin!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great News!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is awesome! I don't think Brady had a BM for quite a couple days, I was concerned but they said it was because there was nothing in his system to eliminate. The first one he had, was such a happy moment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous!! Sending positive thoughts and wishes for a good recovery so you all can get back to normal and just enjoy Goldwin!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's hoping that Goldwin continues to make a healthy recovery and good wishes to Goldwin's family.


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Goldwin's home and so happy. He's wearing his collar so he can't lick himself and he keeps bumping into everything. He is SO hungry, poor dog can only eat 1/4 to 1/2 cup of food 3-4x per day for 3 more days.

He loooves his new soft pillow, he is always laying on it.

He's still thin, but the vet said that we should prepare for a major growth spurt when he's eating normally again.

Thanks again for all your thoughts and well wishes!!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

One more thing, I emailed the breeder yesterday about Goldwin.....she has never emailed me back.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful news. So so happy for Goldwin and your family. Hope his recovery is speedy and unremarkable. Please keep us posted ( and I'd LOVE to see some pics).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to hear Goldwin is back home and is doing so well. Take care of your little guy, hope his recovery goes quickly.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

All this great news about your precious fur baby and only one thing missing----no ictures of him! I want to see this special little guy who has been thru so much in such a short time so early in his life. So happy for him and the family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldwin*

So glad that Goldwin is home with you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy you have him home and he's doing so well!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

I will take a pic of him....I have to find my adapter thing to download the pic into my computer. Stay posted, I will post one!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad your guy is home,with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you and Goldwin! You are very fortunate that things were discovered and fixable. Have a great weekend nursing him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am happy your boy is back home and doing so well. Wish you peaceful weekend.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Goldwin is home. Give him a hug from us! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Goldwin's Mom (Jan 9, 2012)

Still can't find my picture downloader thing. However, Goldwin is doing so well.

His incision sites (abdominal and his neuter) look beautiful--healing very well. He was allowed to eat 1/2 cup of food 3-4x/day now instead of 1/4c. His temp has been perfectly normal. He still has mushy BM's, and hopefully that will clear up. If not, he may have that short gut syndrome, but that can be managed. The vet called yesterday to see how he was doing and to follow up. 

So, in all, as long as he continues to do well through tomorrow, he will be pretty much out of the woods. This is still the most critical time, but he looks to be getting through it very well.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great update! Hoping he has some solid poops very soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to read that Goldwin is doing well! Our 6-month old Simon had the same surgery and recovered to be 100% and still silly. It's a serious surgery, but usually has a great outcome and prognosis.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Goldwin is doing well


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad Goldwin is going smoothly thru this critical time. Sending more prayers for the best, 100% recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Best wishes for continued recovery (and firm poops)!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Best wishes for continued recovery (and firm poops)!


My thoughts too. So glad things are going well.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this! I am praying for Goldwin's recovery.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Thoughts are with you as you give Goldwin plenty of TLC during his recovery. x


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Goldwin is recovering well. I hope for continued improvement and to read a post that he is playing again!!


----------

